# Wanted: Used quad in good condition



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm looking for a well taken care of quad that I can use mainly for icefishing and a little trail riding. Anybody out there have something like that they want to part with? Send me a PM.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

A member here has a 2003 Polaris Sportsman 500 camo for sale. Includes winch and plow, plus he has a 6x12 landscape trailer to go with it. Let me know if your interested, I'm not sure exactly what he is asking for it, but I can get in tough with him. It's in great condition with only 46 hours.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Honda recon, 2002 model, very well maintained, am upgrading soon


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

Just noticed a 96 Honda 300 in the Buy, Sell, Trade forum. You looking for 2 or 4wd?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

just sent you an email with some pics 

King Quad 4x4 ...with plow

:SHOCKED:


----------



## ramrod (Jan 20, 2006)

2003 Yamaha Kodiak 400 Automatic 4x4 (red), heated grips, thumb warmer, windshield N.I.B.
Adult owned, wife's machine, low hrs. and in excellent condition
PM me if interested


----------

